# Good places to buy DSLRs in Mumbai



## The Sorcerer (Mar 3, 2012)

So I am buying a Canon 600D for recording videos and photo stuff. I am most likely to go to this shop somewhere in Churchgate (forgot the name :-/) but let me know any alternates. JJ Mehta and chroma seem to be selling in MRP Rs. 49,494/- but other places selling genuine sealed stuff with bill are giving for about 43k for the kit. 

So...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

I have heard every mumbaikar going to fort for shopping camera goods ... I am sorry donno any particular name to help u out


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah well, I want to know which store over there (D.N. nagar I think) I should look out for. With the DSLR, I would be getting a 16gig class 10 card and maybe an extra battery, hoping to keep then under 50k with warranty. Thought of Alfa at first but I've been told in Fort there are some places you can get a good combo deal. Problem is the same guys have also said that some stores in Fort are known to swap genuine with duplicate accessories- D.N. Road maybe? Alfa gave me a quote of 44k for the camera with bill kit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

Even I had bought my Dslr at Mumbai. Got it at a Croma store. They were offering 4k discount over the MRP. 
The Camera is Canon EOS 1000d

btw 44k with bill and kit looks like a decent enough price.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Mar 5, 2012)

Little offtopic,just have look at this Buy Canon DSLR EOS 600D with 18-55mm IS Kit at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews and in ebay its selling for 44.3k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 5, 2012)

I prefer going to a store and buying it.


----------

